# Looking to buy a Spec V had some questions???



## rickjamesd (Apr 18, 2005)

*Looking to buy a 2005 Sentra S ER Spec V had some questions???*

Looking to get a 2005 Spec V. Had some questions for owners of the 05.

1. How close is the MPG to the sticker on the window?
2. Also noticed it takes premium gas, but noticed that people are using the 89 octane and getting better gas mileage, is this also for the 05 or is that just the 04's and before?
3. How happy are you overall with your Spec V?
4. Thinking of getting the ABS package then upgrading the brakes after the fact. Is this the way to go cause I read a review that said without the ABS when you hit the brakes hard it will tend to pull to one side or the other.
5. Also the clunking in the gear box between 1st and 2nd, does everyone have that prob. or is it selective. I have test driven two different Spec's and felt it and heard it in both. Until the car was warmed up.

Thanks


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

rickjamesd said:


> Looking to get a 2005 Spec V. Had some questions for owners of the 05.
> 
> 1. How close is the MPG to the sticker on the window?
> 2. Also noticed it takes premium gas, but noticed that people are using the 89 octane and getting better gas mileage, is this also for the 05 or is that just the 04's and before?
> ...


1) MPG varies all on driving. If you run Top Tier fuels, you will get better mileage
2) You get better mileage with 93 and it is all around better for the car
3) Good car; I have an SE-R auto and have driven quite a few Specs. It is a good bang for the buck but searching will tell you if this is your car
4) ABS is all preference. I have no ABS and upgraded brakes. The Brembo package is overpriced unless you plan to Auto X (the OE Brembo package keeps you in the same class where as upgraded calipers will put you in a higher class)
5) The clunking is rather universal. Changing the transmission fluid to synthetic and motor mount inserts make a night and day difference


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

rickjamesd said:


> How happy are you overall with your Spec V?


Everyday is like Christmas. I've had the thing for 6 months and it's like the first few months with the hot new girlfriend (assuming that you know what that implies). And I'm pretty sure I'll still feel the same way in 4 years from now when I'm considering a new car. I bet it'll be hard to let her go.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

1. MPG's are good considering engine size, but keep the revs down or else it starts to drink the gas.
2. The car REQUIRES 91+ ocatine gas, in theory Nissan will void your warrenty for not using 91+... that being said the above gas milage question also counts on the high octaine. You will get 2-3 mpgs better with 91+ than any other grade. (this has been tested time and time again with the same resluts) Not to mention that detonation occurs with lower octaine gas, thus reducing engine life.
3. The spec v is good 'bang for your buck' value.
4. Brakes... (serach on this, been talked about a lot)... Brembos are more of a look thing (in my opinion), there are much better aftermarket kits out there for less. ABS, thats up to you.
5. Gearbox is cluncky, reminds me of the jetta, but what do you expect from a less than 20k car... its not a honda, but the shifts are solid, and the limited slip diff grabs hard when needed. A change of gear oil to a nice 80-90 synthetic gear oil helps a ton


----------



## caryo (Apr 19, 2005)

I have had my 2004 Spec V since June and I just hit 10000 miles.
1) I get 26 mpg. I commute in the bay area, so lots of stop and go, so I think this is about as bad as you can get.
2) I use premium in CA cause it's only 91 oct and it's pretty crappy at that.
3) The Bad: Nissan service is horrible, the interior is flimsy (the driver side door handle is already popping off), the car is loud on the freeway.
The Good: Mechanically, the car is awesome. It's the fastest and most agile car in the price range.
4) ABS seems like a waste of money on such a light car, but like NickZac said, it's preference.
5) My 1st to 2nd shift has been clunky, but it has gotten a lot better as I have put more miles on the car. I will eventually put better MT oil in it and see how that works.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

A plus you may not have considered about ABS is insurance. They generally give you a discount for ABS and side impact airbags. At least my ins. co. does.


----------

